# Gross things for kids to touch for party



## Cole&Jacksdad

I need some ideas for our party Saturday gross things to touch for the kids. I have some things, but looking for more.


----------



## debbie5

How about the underside of the toilet seat?? If you Google this, there are tons of ideas. Peeled grapes, spaghetti...


----------



## kevin242

grow in water toys are nice and slimey and come in a variety of gross shapes. maybe put them into some cooked spagetti and have them feel around blindfolded.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tapioca pudding - I always thought it was gross because it looks like frogs' eggs


----------



## Spooklights

Our Church used to do this for the kid's party. We had peeled grapes (supposed to be eyes), broken pretzel sticks (bones), a wet slimy sponge (tongue), cauliflower head (brain). If you can't find anything else, there's always that slimy stuff in the container that they sell in toy stores (sorry, don't have kids and I've forgotten the name).


----------



## Beth

Jello's pretty gross.


----------



## debbie5

RoxyBlue said:


> Tapioca pudding - I always thought it was gross because it looks like frogs' eggs


CORRECTION : They actually are frog's EYES....


----------



## scareme

When the kids were young, I would hang strings from the garage ceiling that had been soaked in raw scrambled eggs. Make sure the strings are low enough to brush their faces in the dark. Careful though, we had to put rugs on the floor because the egg slime made the floors slick.


----------

